# Wine Related Movies?



## AdrianSmith (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello all!

I'm after some wine movies..

Sideways
Bottleshock
Somm
A Year in Bordeaux 


Anymore that you'd recommend?!


----------



## dking193 (Sep 27, 2014)

Check out Blood into Wine. About Rocker Maynard Keenan (Tool) starting his own vineyard and winery in Arizona.


----------



## FredNiffenegger (Sep 27, 2014)

"A Good Year", Russell Crowe.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2014)

dking193 said:


> Check out Blood into Wine. About Rocker Maynard Keenan (Tool) starting his own vineyard and winery in Arizona.




I read where he and his winemaker parted ways awhile back.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2014)

Corked!

Merlove

Hard to find these days.


----------



## oregondabbler (Sep 27, 2014)

American Wine Story, documentary that covers the stories of winemakers across the country. Well done and beautifully filmed. Theme: every wine maker has a unique story to tell. Just released this year.

Trailer: http://americanwinestory.vhx.tv/

Here is a wrap-up from their time spent profiling Arizona wines...posted for the benefit of our Arizona contingent

http://threecrowsproductions.com/live/2011/09/arizona-wrap-up/


----------



## dralarms (Sep 27, 2014)

Uncorked. Wife loves it


----------



## codeman (Sep 27, 2014)

Sommelier, available on NetFlix. It's unbelievable how much these guys are into wine...

Oh actually I think it's just called 'Somm'


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 27, 2014)

Bottle Shock...the best wine movie ever!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys! 

I just spent $150 for new DVDs on amazon!

Now that your job is done here, why not offer an ex smoker a cigarette or a pyromaniac a nice new shiny new lighter???


----------



## JohnT (Oct 2, 2014)

No kidding! $150.00. My wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 2, 2014)

This is not a wine-related mover per se, but I love this scene with Peter Lorre.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgnBhqJJFo8[/ame]


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 2, 2014)

I had seen that clip from Peter Lorre and Vincent Price before, but I had never before noticed that they take on names that are combinations of the names of the characters in Edgar Allan Poe's "A Cask of Amontillado." Vincent Price is "Fortunato Luchresi"; in the Poe story, the victim is "Fortunato" and his rival, who is referenced but never directly appears in the story, is "Luchresi." Peter Lorre is "Montresor Herringbone." In the Poe tale, the narrator/perpetrator is "Montresor" (and there is no "Herringbone").

Perhaps this is not surprising, given that it is from "Tales of Terror." I'd like to see the whole thing some time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 2, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> I just spent $150 for new DVDs on amazon!
> 
> Now that your job is done here, why not offer an ex smoker a cigarette or a pyromaniac a nice new shiny new lighter???



Ever heard of Netflix?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 2, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Ever heard of Netflix?


 

Netflix? Isn't that something that the kids play with down at the malt shop?


----------



## AdrianSmith (Oct 5, 2014)

Brilliant thanks so much guys  

Keep em coming!


----------



## Charlesthewino (Oct 5, 2014)

Not a movie, but Scandal has a lot of wine drinking going on! 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## AdrianSmith (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

